

Study finds that negativity is contagious - whacked_new
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/10/071004135757.htm

======
whacked_new
WebMD article on the same research, different second interpretation

[http://www.webmd.com/balance/news/20071005/negativity-may-
ch...](http://www.webmd.com/balance/news/20071005/negativity-may-change-your-
mind?src=RSS_PUBLIC)

